# Do you use the Dayan Lunhui?



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey all, I was just wondering how many people actually use the lunhui. I don't necessarily mean as a main, but that counts too. Anybody who uses a lunhui, please vote yes. I always hear about the guhongs, zhanchis, and the lingyuns, but I never hear about the lunhui.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lubix Lunhui has been my main practice cube since Nationals (I use a Lubix Guhong V2 for my competition cube.) It's actually a very underrated cube.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 16, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Lubix Lunhui has been my main practice cube since Nationals (I use a Lubix Guhong V2 for my competition cube.) It's actually a very underrated cube.



That's what made me post this, the lubix lunhui. I agree, the lubix lunhui is very nice.


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 16, 2012)

It is a very good cube. I like that it isn't too noisy like the zhanchi.
Guhong is still the best in my opinion.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 16, 2012)

I use it all the time, it's so good.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 17, 2012)

I use it for BLD in comp.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't really use mine, only when doing multi-BLD.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 17, 2012)

My Lunhui is the only cube I have that is white. But it's really nice. It's rather quiet. A bit more solid feeling than Guhong or Zhanchi. Pops are even more unheard of (if at all) because of how the pieces fit together. It has a buttery smooth feel when turning and actually feels pretty nice for OH too.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 17, 2012)

I would use it, but mine is stickerless.
anyway, I love it, because it is SO sturdy.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 17, 2012)

I have one, its orange, I really like it. Feels solid, and doesnt lock up or pop


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I never use mine. I lubed it with Vaseline for fun


----------



## TMOY (Dec 17, 2012)

I have three Lunhuis one of them has been my main speedcube for over a year, I still use it for warmup. And of course I use all three of them for MBLD.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 17, 2012)

I have 4, which are mostly for MBLD though I used the best (most broken in) one for BLD in comp once since it's sturdy and more easy to control than my other Dayans. Good cubes, though I don't think I've put in as much work on them as I should have to improve them.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 17, 2012)

One of my favourite cubes,was my main for quite a long time.
Improved a lot in OH with it


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2012)

Too clicky, too slow and too poppy.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 17, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Too clicky, too slow and too poppy.



Clicky? It's one of the smoothest cubes out there IMO


----------



## nmleb3s (Dec 17, 2012)

And pops are virtually impossible, unless you don't even have screws in.


----------



## radmin (Dec 17, 2012)

I like my Lubix Lunhui. I had to wipe out some lube when I first got it. I've had it about a year and it's really nice. It has a tension sweet spot. Lubix seems to have nailed it.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 17, 2012)

nmleb3s said:


> And pops are virtually impossible, unless you don't even have screws in.



Mine pops all the time


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 17, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Mine pops all the time



are you sure it's the LUNHUI? not something else?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 17, 2012)

Very quiet, very smooth. It's one of my three mains.
Although it must be hard living in the Zhanchi's shadow.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 18, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> are you sure it's the LUNHUI? not something else?



100% positive. It's one of my 2 white cubes, and the one that has the 2 "layers" internally


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 100% positive. It's one of my 2 white cubes, and the one that has the 2 "layers" internally



hmm. strange. are all the torpedoes in?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 18, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> hmm. strange. are all the torpedoes in?



Yeah. It's still a pretty good cube, I just need to be careful when using it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2012)

theZcuber: either you are really inaccurate or turn very roughly or have your tensions set crazy loose or a mix of that...


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

Although it's a smooth cube that cuts corners really well and doesn't pop, it locks up worse than all of the other dayan cubes combined. So if they found a way of getting rid of all the Lunhui's lockups, it would deffs be my main


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I use a torpedoless Lunhui as my main, I don't really get pops with it at all. It's lubed with Traxxas 50k, and the one I'm using currently is unmodded (and it still feels pretty good). From personal experience, removing the torpedoes helps reduce lockups, and the effect on popping (or lack of) is negligible.

I definitely agree about it being an underrated cube. I feel like while it's not necessarily as fast as some of the other Dayan cubes, it's definitely very sturdy.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Dec 18, 2012)

I use it for relays and such. Otherwise I really don't like the feel all that much, I prefer the loose feel of the Guhong and Zhanchi.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2012)

I use my Lunhui as public cube. I mean in the train when I go to work, you can not affort to have pops or clicky sounds.. It is absolute my most silent cube. It is not as smooth as a Zhanchi but I get same averages on my Lunhui. I like that cube a lot.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had one as my main for a while over a year ago. After my collection of 3x3 started growing in decided to spread out my three best ones. I essentially have three main 3x3s, I use my Zhanchi at home, as it's my favorite. My Guhong stays at work, I do 2 averages of 12 with it each day. I keep my Lunhui in my car. It's my sturdiest Dayan 3x3 so I pretty much use it whenever I'm out and feel like cubing. I like it a lot but prefer a little bit more click to my cubes for any serious practice sessions.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2012)

My first speedcube was a white Lunhui. I used this one and a black Linhui as main until I've got my first Zhanchi.
Now I use the white for trying to learn BLD and the black one to learn algorithms.


----------



## applemobile (Dec 18, 2012)

My main.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 18, 2012)

The lunhui is my only cube that have NEVER popped. It's a good cube, but I don't really like the feeling of it.

I mainly use it when I do multiBLD and when someone wants to try one of my cubes. It even survives non-cubers trying to turn as fast as me.


----------

